# help to install hping



## lordbooter (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi, I have a Linux server FreeBSD and connect with ssh I want download and install hping in terminal. Help me.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2013)

You either have Linux *or* FreeBSD. FreeBSD is NOT a Linux!

Handbook: Chapter 5. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports

net/hping


----------



## lordbooter (Sep 27, 2013)

*reply*

sorry i have Freebsd help me to install and extract hping in terminal environment!

Sorry, I have FreeBSD. Please help me install and extract hping in a terminal environment.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 27, 2013)

@SirDice sent you a link to the handbook's chapter on installing ports and/or packages. Read it. Execute it.


----------



## lordbooter (Sep 27, 2013)

*reply2*

Hi admin, I read link but no understand please help me better


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2013)

If you have trouble reading and understanding English, the handbook is available in a variety of other languages too.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/

If none of them match your language please tell us exactly what's not clear. We're not clairvoyant so we have no idea what you are doing or trying.


----------



## lordbooter (Sep 27, 2013)

*reply3*

This is my TeamViewer ID and password. Join fast please and solve to my problem!

id=350 425 515
pass= [_Mod; removed password_]


----------



## kpa (Sep 27, 2013)

Seriously, this is not a helpdesk but a user to user discussion forum. None here are expected to provide the kind of help you're asking for. On top of that you're posting your user id and password to the whole wide world to read, not the smartest thing to do in the hostile internet.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 27, 2013)

@lordbooter, show some interest in FreeBSD and make an effort, or just move along.


----------

